# Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen



## Lobo (17. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,
ich will meinen betonierten Teich neu anlegen.
Er ist ca. 3-4m breit, 10 m lang und die tiefste Stelle ca.95 tief. Er besteht seit 25 Jahren.
Nun will ich ihn zum 3. Mal komplett ausräumen und neu gestalten. Das Problem ist, daß er in der Länge sehr flach ausläuft und in der Breite stark abfällt.
Bis jetzt hatte ich die flachen Seiten mit Erde ausgelegt und eingepflanzt.
Das hatte natürlich zur Folge, daß über kurz oder lang Alles durcheinander wuchs und verfilzt war. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Teich gesehen der mit Kies ausgelegt war in dem Pflanztöpfe standen. Er war aber auch neu angelegt und ich weiß nicht, wie sich dies weiterentwickelt.
Welche Pflanzen eignen sich dafür?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung in dieser Richtung? Kann gerne Bilder mailen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Gruß, Lobo


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen*

Hallo Lobo,

Willkommen im Forum!

Bevor wir Dir weiterhelfen können bräuchten wir noch etwas mehr Informationen.
Ist der Teich mit Folie abgedichtet, oder dichtet nur der pure Beton ab?
Wieviele Goldis schwimmen im Teich? 
Was für Erde hast Du da bisher immer eingefüllt? Normale Gartenerde oder Sand?
Wie sah es bisher mit der Wasserqualität aus (wenn die Pflanzen so wuchern, dann gibt es anscheinend genügend Nährstoffe für sie)?

Bilder kannst Du auch direkt hier im Forum zeigen; hier steht, wie es funktioniert.
Die sagen auch mehr als tausend Worte 
Ich denke, dass sich noch einige User zu Wort melden werden.


----------



## Lobo (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen*

Hallo,
hier sind ein paar Bilder von heute, werde noch welche machen, wenn er leer ist, dann sieht man die Problemzonen besser.
Ist purer Beton, keine Folie. Goldfische kommen auch nicht mehr rein, die vermehren sich immer zu sehr.
Der Wasserlauf wurde erst im Herbst angelegt. Ich hoffe, da wächst bald was.
Gruß, Lobo


----------



## Elfriede (18. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen*

Hallo Lobo,

wenn ich Deine Fotos richtig interpretiere, dann ist es so, dass Dein Teich dreiseitig, gleichmäßig  flach, ohne Pflanzstufen, bis auf 95 cm in der Umgebung des Bachlaufes abfällt, oder irre ich mich bei meiner Einschätzung? 

Ich nehme an, dass Dein neuerliches Umbauvorhaben einer Verlandung des Teiches vorbeugen soll. Den Teich mit Kies auszulegen und Pflanzkörbe in den Teich zu stellen halte ich für keine gute Lösung, denn  einmal abgesehen von dem wenig erhebenden optischen Eindruck der Pflanzkörbe, besonders bei klarem Wasser und geringer Tiefe, wird der Kies auf dem Beton in die tiefere Zone  abrutschen und sich dort mit dem Schlamm vermischen und somit auch eine vielleicht notwendige  Reinigung erschweren.

Ich habe mir Deine Fotos sehr gründlich angeschaut und mir dabei überlegt, wie ich die Probleme lösen würde, handelte es sich um meinen eigenen Teich. 

Wenn nicht schon vorhanden, würde ich rund um den Teich eine gute Drainage vorsehen, damit bei Regen oder Schneeschmelze kein nährstoffreiches Wasser und keine Erde in den Teich gelangen kann. 

Wenn der Teich ausgeräumt und  trocken gelegt ist, würde ich mir die nötige  Größe und Form der Pflanzzonen überlegen und sie gegen die Wasserfläche abgrenzen, die ich möglichst groß und  pflanzenfrei  halten würde.  Die Abgrenzung würde ich  mit kalkfreien Natursteinen durchführen und  nur uferseitig, also in der Pflanzzone vermörteln um das Substrat dort zu halten. Das Wort  „Mauer“ will ich hier nicht gebrauchen, denn eher wird es sich bei der geringen Tiefe um eine etwa 30-40 cm hohe Einfassung handeln, die ich aber nicht bis zur Wasseroberfläche hochziehen würde, um die offene Wasserfläche optisch nicht zu beschränken. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, einen Teil der Pflanzzone als   Pflanzenfilter (eventuell Schilfzone) zu gestalten. In den Pflanzzonen selbst, direkt an den „Steinwall“, würde ich die eher stark wuchernden Pflanzen in Körbe setzen, da sie an der tiefsten Stelle der keilförmigen Substratfüllung, die sich durch das Gefälle ergibt,  nicht sichtbar wären.

Vielleicht kannst Du mit meinen Überlegungen etwas anfangen, die bei mir  immer auch von dem Wunsch nach möglichst einfacher Teichpflege bestimmt sind, wie ich gerne gestehe.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner dritten Teichgestaltung!

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Lobo (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen*

Geschafft!
alles leer, jetzt sieht man erst, wie groß der Teich ist.
Länge 10 m. Ich dachte nun, an der linken Seite die obere Hälfte als Wasserfläche mit Kiesgrund einzurichten. Rechts soll die untere Hälfte Freiwasser mit Kiesgrund und ein paar Pflanzen werden. MIt Steinen abgefrenzt, daß der Kies nicht reinrutscht. Rechts oben und links unten mit Lehm-sand aufgefüllt und mit __ Rohrkolben und __ Seggen oder Ähnlichem eingepflanzt. Kann man sich das vorstellen, oder soll ich eine Skizze machen?Hat jemand günstige Quellen für Pflanzen-Händler , wo man Wasserpflanzen schicken lassen kann?
Hat noch jemand Ratschläge?
Gruß, Lobo


----------



## Lobo (20. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Flacher Betonteich neu anlegen*

Hallo nochmal,
die Einteilung in rechts und links ist am rechten Bild gemeint (oben der Bachlauf)
Gedacht, bis da wo es tiefer wird.
GRuß, Lobo


----------

